

Never trust a corporation to do a library's job - ValentineC
https://medium.com/message/never-trust-a-corporation-to-do-a-librarys-job-f58db4673351

======
ColinWright
For those who value the combined experience and advice of the HN community,
here is an earlier discussion from 56 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8979820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8979820)

Contributions there are closed, of course, so if you have anything extra to
add, this is the place.

